

Y Combinator as a tattoo - michael_nielsen
http://carlzimmer.typepad.com/sciencetattoo/2008/02/y-combinator.html

======
jeroen
There are many other nice tattoos on that site. This one is particularly nerdy
(in a very good way):
[http://carlzimmer.typepad.com/sciencetattoo/2008/03/think-
pe...](http://carlzimmer.typepad.com/sciencetattoo/2008/03/think-
periodica.html)

